# well I was robbed



## since16 (Jun 7, 2016)

I live in omaha was almost stripped out of gear but not totally. 
missing 
441 25" bar
201tc 16" bar
181 brand new 16" bar same as the 201 had it swapped so chains match.
brand new hi viz green 150 climbing line sherrill tree bad
6 caribeaners
3 strand rigging rope 150'
12 strand rigging rope 120' both white
basic double d climbing saddle like new condition.
buyers strobe light low pro 12 setting new. 
nice ss pulley rope and caribeaner loops- blue 2 way adjustible strap.

thanks im insured just thought id let you guys know dont pay full price if you find this stuffHAHA!


----------



## mauldinoutdoor (Jun 10, 2016)

Sorry to hear of you're bad luck. I got hit twice in 08 for everything. Made a partial recovery of just saws the second time. Man my insurance hated me that year


----------



## Whitelightnin (Mar 5, 2017)

Sorry about your misfortune. We had 3 demo saws stolen off the back of our work truck on a job last year.


----------



## blades (Mar 6, 2017)

An A-hole chopped the headlights off my plow awhile back- less than deductible for repair and replacement so just plain hurts in the wallet. Revenge would nice, EH?


----------



## RobbyBoy32 (Mar 6, 2017)

In Texas you can shoot people over personal property


----------



## Whitelightnin (Mar 6, 2017)

I wish you could in Georgia. I hate a damn thief.


----------



## Bbqman (Feb 7, 2022)

RobbyBoy32 said:


> In Texas you can shoot people over personal property


Yes we can


----------

